
Ask HN: Washing Utensils with Small Rubber Balls - rohan_shah
Fill a tub with small water filled rubber balls to the rim.<p>Put water until it starts overflowing.<p>Now dip any utensils in it and it&#x27;ll come out clean. (Unless the contents have dried.)<p>How&#x27;s that for semiautomatic dish washing?
======
aurizon
Well ball size and ball rougness/bristleness degree come to mind. Industry has
used fluid carries cleaning agents, is sizes from sand to quite large. I
imagine it would work with a dishwasher that sieved out the balls and re-used
them again.

~~~
rohan_shah
Yes, we could use multiple layers of different size of balls.

It'll be like sand blasting but softer version.

I didn't get you about the sieving! How would a dishwasher incorporate these
balls?

~~~
aurizon
well, a sisve in the drain would save used balls to be used again. It would
also catch chicken wings or gristle. That means some care is needed. The balls
can also have a magnetic core for the same reason - a magnet would save balls.
Most chicken wings are not magnetic. A sieve is 100% good - catches all balls.
Bad aspect is big stuff is also caught. A magnet is not 100% good as a ball
trapped in a chicken wing might be an aggregate too heavy for the magnet to
grab, so the ball and wing go down the drain.

